# [V] Games



## ACM (14. November 2010)

Hi, ich hab folgende Spiele anzubieten:

-Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 9,50€
-Crysis Warhead  11,50€                                                                                                        
-Company of Heroes (Pyramidenversion) 4,00€
-Enemy Terriotry Quake Wars Limited Collectors Edition 15,50€


Alle Preise inklusive Versand; bei Bedarf kann ich Bilder von eimem Spiel hochladen.


----------



## rex5000 (15. November 2010)

strangelhold biite aber 4€ is mir zuviel^^


----------



## ACM (15. November 2010)

Für weniger lohnt sich der Versand ja nicht mehr


----------



## rex5000 (15. November 2010)

und wie soll ich bezahlen?


----------



## ACM (15. November 2010)

Hast PN


----------



## ACM (19. November 2010)

Stranglehold ist weg.


----------



## ACM (10. Dezember 2010)

Opposing Fronts ist weg.


----------



## ACM (27. Dezember 2010)

Titan Quest It und Stalker CoP weg.


----------

